# PURE rainwater?



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi there 

I use pure,fresh rainwater from our rainwater tank...it has NOTHING bad in it at all,so i was wondering if i had to add anything to it then?

I've been keeping fish in their tanks filled with rainwater for about 5 years,and the've been happy and healthy,so I'm just asking


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Depends on the fish. Rain water will be very soft, so if you have a hard water species (livebearers for instance) you might have to add some buffer.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You only want to keep "blackwater" species in pure rainwater. Its a lot like RO/DI water, rally soft. You either add powdered supplements or blend it with your tap water to get the conditions you want.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

rainwater is the same as distilled. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

emc7 said:


> You only want to keep "blackwater" species in pure rainwater. Its a lot like RO/DI water, rally soft. You either add powdered supplements or blend it with your tap water to get the conditions you want.


I would add tap water too,though i can't....I live on a farm,and our tapwater is rainwater from our dam


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

there's probably plenty of ways to harden it...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

BOOM!


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> BOOM!


Ahh,thankyou!

I'll be sure to go buy some today,now my fishies will be happier :fish:
Just a question,are my redfin Perch ok in rainwater?
They've been living in it it the dam before i caught them (they were wild,and they are considered a pest species,so i guess i was helping the eco-system in our dam...i don't even know how they go in there ),and are living in a water trough with a constant suplie of cool,fresh water...so,it should affect them right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they are living it in, then it is okay. A wild body of water usually picks up some minerals by running through soil or over rock. Rain water is basically distilled. The water is converted to vapor and then re-condensed. It can pick up stuff from the air (see acid rain) if the air is polluted. 

Start with 1/4 tsp of baking soda for 10 gallons. That should be enough to keep the pH from dropping off overnight. Then consider buying a hardness or TDS test. SeaCheam equilibrium is sold to make RO water safe for fish and plants. But what you will want to add depends on what you want to keep.


----------

